# OFK Puppy pictures...



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if there is a thread started already for the SwitchXBailey pups. I figured this might start something. Post your updated pup pics and keep this going... I will update my newer pics as I get them and maybe you all could do the same.

Here are some of Blu. these are not the best or the most current. I need to upload the new ones.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

very cute pup...umm why i see puppy chow in the backround...just messin witcha


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG It's SOOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

very nice puppy where did u get him from


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Love those ears!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

Yea, I love those ears too. That is one nice looking pup.

*Puppy Chow* is like crack for dogs. I wonder why they like it so well?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i will post tommorow pics of dozer


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

YOU WILL POST THEM TONIGHT!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

lol no i wont!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

POST THEM NOW MATT OR IM COMING TO PICK UP MY NEW PUPPY 


hes gorgeous!! hes definitely going to be a looker!!


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks-
I have been feeding him the Puppy Chow mixed 50/50 with taste of the wild because that is what I bought at first and don't want to throw it away now... When it's all gone he will be on straight TOTW. He seems to really like the salmon flavored kind. I will get up some more pics when I can. 

We have taken him to Petsmart a few times and every time it has been a chore to get out of there due to the mob of people wanting to pet an hold him. I almost had to stuff him inside shirt and run for the door!! LOL


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

good looking pup


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

HE looks great!!! Growing up nice!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aww way too cute!!


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks all!!

I can't wait to see his brothers and sisters as well!!!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

omg!!! SOOO CUTE!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

what a gorgeous boy! his ears look so big and cute lol


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

The Family!!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Get on with it Matt!! Were waiting on Dozers pics!!! 

I love his big ol floppy ears hehe... There growing up so quickly!

Where are the other siblings?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

That is a great picture!!!!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

Those ears are perfect! Thats a good looking pup man!

Dont take offense to this but are you working those ears or is it all natural thus far? They are very perfect!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

the ears are definitely not... what i would consider perfect but they are very cute!
the family picture is great!


----------



## Crash pups person (Nov 3, 2009)

They sure look like a spot on half prick to me. Just on the big side.

It depends on what look your into. I like cropped, rose like Crash and half pricked like that little guy. It depends on other attributes of the dog as well.


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

I haven't done anything to his ears.. Blu says thanks for all the compliments!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

ok i posted. sorry about the late responce.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

nice looking pups


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

man you can sure tell that they came from the same litter!!! He looks just like mine but different color!!


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)




----------



## FoulPhil (Jun 30, 2009)

LOL NICE PICS


----------



## cuteroyce (Nov 17, 2009)

nice eyes and ears!!!!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i wish dozers ears were like your blu's i would leave them on his head! they do look alot alike.


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Where is Jessicas as Oz???


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

Man that is great looking pup.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

yeah is that the white one with the little smudge over his eye? thats the one I orginally wanted lol


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Ice is still here at our house waiting to go to his new home. I will see if I can get some pics up. Found them


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

yay ice pics!!!!

and no i dont mean ice picks! ICE PICSSS! hahaha.


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

OOOMGGG I love him! you can send him this way


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very good pics you have two great dog handlers there!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Does Ice have a home?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

YEah he does


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i wish dozers ears were like your blu's i would leave them on his head! they do look alot alike.


Thanks. I actually planned to crop but can't do it now. We love his ears the way they are. Who knows what they will do as he grows.....


----------



## mikeyg (Oct 7, 2009)

Great looking pups. Ice and Dozer are getting big!! I go to the vet again this Friday and can't wait to see what Blu oficially weighs in at. Where's the rest of the pups? How many were there again? 7? Ice, Dozer, Blu, Loca,...? That makes 4.... 

It's pretty cool to have the ability to watch these pups grow after seeing them all first-hand.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

dang ice is looking good.as do all the of them


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

OldFortKennels said:


> YEah he does


he's a pretty pup! =8)


----------

